# DISNEY? or orlando?  MARCH 22-24....



## ibe555666 (Mar 11, 2016)

prefer Disney, quick stay march 22-24......or other nicer Orlando resort.....let me know what you have....thanks in advance


----------



## Bandit1123 (Mar 12, 2016)

ibe555666 said:


> prefer Disney, quick stay march 22-24......or other nicer Orlando resort.....let me know what you have....thanks in advance



You could probably only get Saratoga springs on property at this point. Go to disboards forum for dvc people with points to rent. Good luck!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2016)

Bandit1123 said:


> You could probably only get Saratoga springs on property at this point. Go to disboards forum for dvc people with points to rent. Good luck!



For $100 per night?  That is the maximum asking price on this forum.


----------



## Bandit1123 (Mar 13, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> For $100 per night?  That is the maximum asking price on this forum.



Highly unlikely they will get $100/night for dvc in this forum but that's why u recommended the disboards rental forum. Good luck


----------



## ibe555666 (Mar 13, 2016)

*Disboards?*

Where at?  Not see rentals?

Let me know
thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2016)

ibe555666 said:


> Where at?  Not see rentals?
> 
> Let me know
> thanks



Disboards is a completely different website.


----------



## ibe555666 (Mar 14, 2016)

*disboards?*

went to there didn't see a rental area?


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm not a Disboards user but I think you need to log in to see rentals.


----------



## ibe555666 (Mar 17, 2016)

*any last minute*

last hope???
thanks


----------

